# Local Police Chief(s) wearing 4 Stars on their Collar ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I am constantly noticing interviews with local Police Chief(s) who are wearing 4 Stars on their collar like they are a 4 Star General in the US Army !! Where did they get the Idea THAT THEY can wear 4 Stars Like George W. Patton , it looks so Absurd too me too see this . Why aren't they challenged about this situation ! , fordy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They can give themselves all the little stars they want.
It only means something to them


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sorry - this is more GC. I cannot find one survival issue with them having 4 stars on the collar.


----------

